# Job Offer



## Bakhtiyor Nosirov (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi guys
Im planning to participate in Skilled Migrant Category program of NZ 
And unfortunately i couldnt find a job offer.
Right now im working as Information Security Specialist in Cellular Company (Telecommunication company).
I need to find out how can i get a job offer for my career field.
Lets assume i found job offer but the application duration is maybe more than 4 months to get Resident Class Visa. My question is do they gonna wait for me to come over to NZ and work for them after this much time?


----------



## chevychase (Oct 23, 2014)

Can you move over here first on a temporary work visa and then apply under the skilled migrant category later?
I think it will be unlikely that a company will recruit and wait 4 months.


----------



## Bakhtiyor Nosirov (Oct 22, 2014)

Im agree with this option, but i dont have any relative or connection in NZ to get a job offer.
I search online and i found some offers in IT field but is unreal they will accept me cause im out of NZ right now.

Thanks


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes, it's a bit of a catch 22 situation. You can't get a job because you're not in NZ, and you can't get into NZ because you don't have a job. I understand the dilemma.


----------



## Bakhtiyor Nosirov (Oct 22, 2014)

Any advice ?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Bakhtiyor Nosirov said:


> Hi guys
> Im planning to participate in Skilled Migrant Category program of NZ
> And unfortunately i couldnt find a job offer.
> Right now im working as Information Security Specialist in Cellular Company (Telecommunication company).
> ...


Unlikely that an employer would wait that amount of time for you to be awarded a Resident visa. You do have the option of going for a Temporary Work Visa which will allow you to get over here quickly. These can be turned around in a matter of days if you have all your paperwork ready to go and medicals/police checks done etc.
You can have the Resident Visa via SMC application ticking along at the same time and can transfer the office that handles it over to nz, or submit in nz.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Bakhtiyor Nosirov said:


> Im agree with this option, but i dont have any relative or connection in NZ to get a job offer.
> I search online and i found some offers in IT field but is unreal they will accept me cause im out of NZ right now.
> 
> Thanks


You don't need relatives or a connection in nz to get a job offer. 
You need patience and the skill in making your prospects appear better than someone already in nz with the right to work and also depends how desperate an employer is to find someone with the skills they need.


----------

